# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  random thoughts (music/tv/celebrities/actors related)

## fetisha

What are your random thoughts?

----------


## Doseone

Is anyone watching that Masked Singer show? I'm only watching the performances on yt, but I'm super curious who Lion is.





My guess is Bryce Dallas Howard.

----------


## fetisha

I hope the bad girls clubs gets cancelled and have the show spin off into a show where women can actually get help from their mental problems instead making a fool out of themselves on that reality show.   
@Doseone
 no I'm not watching now  but it looks interesting.

----------


## Cuchculan

I live for the day when real music makes a comeback. Too much fabricated junk out there still. Gone are the days when the band began life in a bedroom of one of the members. Played talent shows in the local area. Were spotted. Began playing bigger gigs. Then were passed on to a bigger agent. In other words, work your way up from the bottom. None of this holding auditions to find people to form the next great boy band. Is an Irish boy band who lived off covers of old songs. Load of rubbish. Never considered such bands to be real bands. They stopped the real bands from making it. Because the money was invested in them, to make them look good, dance well, sing. Classic example of this was another Irish boy band. First ever appearance on Irish TV. To do what? Dance. Why? They had no songs and hadn't learned how to sing yet. Load of bollox. Just watch the video I shall post. It about says it all. Try not to laugh too hard. It is very funny.

----------


## fetisha

I hate that celebrities can get away with wearing fake hair but regular people like me are always told not to wear anything on my body that is fake. Wtf is my f**king body!

----------


## Cuchculan

R B Kelly is fucked. Rightly so if found guilty.

----------


## fetisha

> R B Kelly is fucked. Rightly so if found guilty.



He was just bailed out, -_________-

----------


## Cuchculan

He has the money. Can't exactly run anywhere as he is too well known. So not a flight risk. If it was a normal person, not famous, they would have remanded him in prison.

----------


## fetisha

I wish the show "to catch a predator" was back on the air. Too bad the host chris hansen got arrested for writing bad checks.

----------


## Cuchculan

Over here a number of cases are been thrown out of court because there is no real victim. At the moment there is no laws against grooming via the net. But as the hunter groups create the victim, by law there is no real victim. The victim is really an adult pretending to be a young kid. The laws have to change. But such groups are been warned by the police to stay out of the way of the police. They done a live feed a few weeks ago. People knew the area and got there quickly and kicked the crap out of the bloke they were exposing as the child groomer. it is the groups who are getting into trouble over here. Until the laws change, they may as well not exist in Ireland. Because what they do leads to nothing at all. Only trouble, the police then have to deal with.

----------


## fetisha

R. I. P Keith flint from the band prodigy

----------


## fetisha

Im so disappointed in one of my fave kpop singers

----------


## Cuchculan

The big debate. Should Michael Jackson's music be banned from radio stations? As of yet he has never been charged with anything at all. Allegations are just that. They are not convictions. I do agree if a person is convicted as something as serious as sexual abuse or similar and the person is famous, ban their music for life. But only after a conviction in a court of law. Jackson is dead. Hard to be convicted of anything at all now. But if the allegations can be proved, that would be as good as a conviction.

----------

